
Happiness depends on health and friends, not money, says new study - lnguyen
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2016/dec/12/happiness-depends-on-health-and-friends-not-money-says-new-study
======
cLeEOGPw
Well, after a certain point, definitely. But if you have to worry every single
day if you gonna make it to another one with the bills and rent and groceries
then money can definitely reduce stress.

------
draw_down
Having money isn't everything, not having it is.

------
LordWinstanley
In other news; "Pope Catholic and Bears Shit in Woods, study finds"

